# Car Net Issues Anyone?



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Since day 2 of ownership, I have struggled to maintain consistent communications to my vehicle through Car Net.
At first, there were a couple of 5-8 day periods where car and the phone (and my desktop through their web portal) would do nothing.
My phone, although it appeared to connect, when I pull down on the screen to update the data, I would get "Vehicle Command Failed"
On the web based portal, performing a similar task, the app would respond with "Request Unsuccessful".
For no particular reason at some point it would work and work very well. Responding to requests and showing me that they were performed correctly.
Lately, although the vehicle seems to hear what I ask, and do as I have requested, the data coming back from the car is garbage.
The unlock/lock state stays in whatever state it wants and does not change. The Mileage and Miles Remaining fields are BLANK.
On the web portal it shows my Mileage as -1.

I called Car Net, and they set up an appt. with my nearby dealer, but almost as soon as I got off the phone with them, it mysteriously started to work 100% again.
My appt. was for yesterday morning (Monday), and of course it was still working, so I contacted the dealer and asked if there was anything they could do if it indeed WAS working.
His answer NO, I'll cancel your appt.
As fate would have it, yesterday (Tuesday) the system started with the -1 mileage in the web app, and NO info in the phone app, but requests seemed to be carried out.

Please keep in mind that I've now owned this vehicle for just over 60 days, 23 of those were spent at the dealer for the b pillar fix.
I don't want to play the back and forth to the dealer game, so yesterday evening I sent an email kindly asking that they set up an appt. (like PRONTO) and be prepared to replace this "communications" module.

I have not heard back.

Is anyone else dealing with crap like this?

Bob.

**+=+=+=+=+=+=*
* This issue has been (at least temporarily) SOLVED
**+=+=+=+=+=+=*

(from below)

After doing some MORE reading I found that some with CarNet issues had luck by unpairing and then re-pairing their phones.
This worked for me.
I had tried removing and re-installing the app and figured that would take care of any pairing issue. Wrong.
You have to physically remove the pair in the App.

I can't say for sure that it's fixed for good, but after re-pairing I am able to remote start through the app.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

car net is trash. forget about it and enjoy the vehicle.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Well, that's comforting...LOL.
It shouldn't have to be. They are using known technology.
Other car companies offer similar apps (my wife's Subaru has it, and I haven't heard many complaints from her).
My youngest son's Tesla has is and his never fails.

It's not like they are taking control of the whole car, just a few small bits.
And the data they are pulling FROM the car is also very minimal.

Hell, people use their phones to transfer millions of bytes of data a day, pretty much flawlessly.

Sounds like a lack of caring on "someone's" part.....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Wow, you would think that after having my car for 23 days, someone would have done what they say has to be done now. (The Car Net issue was the original complaint for the initial service visit, the B-pillar thing was an afterthought.)
Now I have to wait for Monday for them to perform about "an hour total" attempt at a fix. They "HARD RESET" the communications module. I'm sure if that doesn't fix it, I'll be sent packing and waiting for them to order a new module.
Don't dealerships keep stock of high failure components?
Don't they give priority for repeat customers?

Making me wish I kept my Japanese vehicles at this point....

Bob.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Had Car-Net the first six months we owned the car. Didn't see much use for it so didn't renew the subscription. There were other ways to get the info for free. As for parts...unless I can't avoid it the only reason I take a car to a dealership is for recalls or warranty work. In the past twenty years I don't remember ever being able to get them done in one visit unless it was just a reprogramming. They always had to order parts.


----------



## Jesse1983 (Mar 9, 2011)

CarNet certainly has its issues, but what you're describing is not normal. Sounds to me like the control module is going bad. I had one go bad, and while it didn't have the issues you're experiencing, it just up and failed one day. Not only did I lose the CarNet features, but also my GPS signal, and SOS communicator. Took a few weeks to get the new control module in. Does your overhead SOS features work? Is the light always green, or is it often not illuminated? I think these 3 systems are connected so you should keep an eye on all of them to help VW better diagnose your issue and get you fixed up.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

If my free subscription was only 6 months I probably wouldn't bother as there would only be a little more than 3 months left.
But, in my case, the subscription is for 5 yrs., and I think if it can be made stable, they will begin to add more helpful features.
This is why I am pushing for a fix.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I just found out yesterday about the green light in the wrench symbol, mine was not present.
That is the reason for the new appt. with the dealer.
I used the NAV system a bit when I first got it and it seemed to work, but most of the time when Car Net was failed, it was also at the dealer for the B-pillar fix, so I have no clue if I lost GPS as well then.
I need to do more reading about the SOS button. Is it available at all times, or do you need to subscribe to their "Secure" option to be able to use it?
I have a feeling the final fix will be a module replacement, but just like the B-pillar thing, "we have to go by what VW says in order to get the work covered". So the HARD RESET is what is prescribed by VW first in this case.

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

There was a recall on these I think in the past... but, I didn't take careful note of it as we don't have this in Canada.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

It's kinda old and may not be the root of your problem. Search for MC-10181405-0001 and MC-10181409-0001.

There is also some mention back in November 2020 of some backend fixes.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank you for your replies, I will certainly research them.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Sounds exactly what's happening with mine (the green light thing), BUT, mine actually works "some" of the time.
Am I led to believe (through https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10181405-0001.pdf) that I will have to pay for this service as I am out of the April 2021 date?

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Your vehicle is still under warranty, you should have no worries.

The "Service Action" is just saying that the dealer can bill warranty work under that code "91AG" up until April 2021. After that, a different route of warranty approval will need to be done.

But, from my quick reading, it's just a fuse pull out/in to reset the unit. You could try that?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm certainly capable.
But, I wonder if I do, if I invalidate the warranty?
I think I'll just let them F with it. That way I'm covered if the reset doesn't fix it.
I already got an email back from the Service Manager saying 
"that’s a tsb for a 2020 bob yours is a 2021 and no you will not as of right now"

Not sure I like that last part "as of right now"....

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Let's talk about that "GREEN LED" by the wrench button.
From what I've read is sort of an indication of the level of signal that the system is seeing.
OFF, none.
RED, something in the system has failed and it's incapable of receiving a signal
GREEN, has signal, the system "should" work.
FLASHING GREEN, has signal, system in use.

For those who care (probably not many) and for those who notice this LED, does it illuminate when you start your car in the garage? Mine doesn't. Even with both garage doors open.
I ran a few errands yesterday and as soon as I was several feet outside the garage, it illuminated.
Are the antenna's in this system of inferior quality, so much so that it can't receive signal inside a structure (say, oh, like a parking garage?).

I'm sorry for the rant, but being a retired engineer, who worked with embedded system for over 30 yrs, if I was involved in a system that works as poorly as THIS, I would have never made it past the first year of employment.

For anyone who cares, I'll post up Monday with what transpires with the dealer...

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

@jonese , they did EXACTLY what you said they would do.
Pull the fuse, wait 5 minutes, put it back in.
Can't tell so far if it did any good, as I haven't gotten any "funky" info back from the car yet, BUT, I did only get it back YESTERDAY.
Why 2 days to pull a fuse?
Apparently a bulletin came out last week with an update for the "infotainment" system.
Mine was the first '21 they did this update to, and well, let's just say it didn't go as planned.
The 2 hour update, after 4 hours, was still not done, and they didn't know how much longer it would take, so I got a <100 mile Jetta R-Line as a loaner, and back to home I went.
They claimed that the first SD card failed. I have no clue if that was the case of not, but I got an email around noon yesterday that it was done.
Even though I never said one thing about the infotainment system, they wrote on the order that I complained of lock ups, sluggish operation and black screens.

So, those of you looking for that update, it IS out. Just be prepared to be without your vehicle for about a day.
I'm not quite up on the VW lingo yet, but I believe my system is a MIB3? (feel free to correct me, please).

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

CarNet issues after the reset are still present.
After doing some reading, I found that others with issues commonly had REMOTE START issues.
Since I had not tried this yet, yesterday, under beautiful blue skies, Tiguan parked in my driveway with a clear shot at that sky, door locked, I hit the REMOTE START button in the phone app.
Strangely it asked for my PIN (which I had already entered to get INTO the app, so I did, and hit the button again.
After several anxious seconds...."Vehicle Command Failed. Remote start not available at this time. Try again later".

TRY AGAIN LATER? WTF?

I know most of you are saying, just let it go, CarNet is a piece.
Well, that's NOT the way I roll, so VW will continue to get an earful from me on a daily basis until someone says UNCLE.
5 years of a free service that doesn't work is 5 years of NOTHING. And I'm sure that "somehow" that cost was rolled in the vehicle cost anyway (they are going to charge for it in the 2022 models).

I hope you're listening VW.....

Bob.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

OhioSpyderman said:


> CarNet issues after the reset are still present.
> After doing some reading, I found that others with issues commonly had REMOTE START issues....I hit the REMOTE START button in the phone app...
> Bob.


Pretty sure the "also had remote start issues" idea refers to remote start with the key fob. If the app can't communicate with the car the app can't do anything.
Bypass the remote and test with the lock-lock-start button sequence on the fob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I was able to remote start the vehicle with the fob yesterday, as I tried that as well.
I can UNLOCK and LOCK the vehicle "sometimes", but there are times when I get constant "Vehicle Command Fails" with any attempt to use the app.
Yesterday morning I woke and found that the app thought my vehicle was UNLOCKED (it was LOCKED) and there were BLANKS in the 2 fields (Mileage and Estimated Miles Remaining).

Does anyones CARNET work as designed?

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Well, kiss my butt and call me Shirley.
After doing some MORE reading I found that some with CarNet issues had luck by unpairing and then re-pairing their phones.
This worked for me.
I had tried removing and re-installing the app and figured that would take care of any pairing issue. Wrong.
You have to physically remove the pair in the App.

I can't say for sure that it's fixed for good, but after re-pairing I am able to remote start through the app.
I am putting this solution in my original post to hopefully help others without having to listen to my whining 

Bob.


----------



## Scanbot (Jan 11, 2022)

I have the same issue here. Can you please explain what you mean by physically remove the pair in the app? Thanks in advance. edit* i went into my car, unpaired /forgot my phones bluetooth, reconnected it and its working now. no idea how it made carnet work again.


----------



## Scut2985 (6 mo ago)

I have issue here to as well, no green light no red no flashing I contact car net and was told to bring car to dealer for a reset appointment is for August 2 so will keep post for what the do


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

All they do for a reset is pull the appropriate fuse and leave it out for a couple minutes.
My "reset" did nothing.
It's gotten better with the last two software updates, but IMO it still doesn't work correctly.
If I don't drive my car every few days (not uncommon for me to not drive it, as I am retired, and with the price of gas, just don't go driving for the ELL of it...lol) it loses it's brains and reports my car as having -1 for mileage and has no idea how many miles left to empty (dashes).

I pretty much have ZERO confidence in it.
Pretty sad with all the technology improvements they've made in the auto industry....

Bob.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Instructions for locating the fuse:

91-20-09TT – Car-Net® 2.0 - Emergency Call Module and Communication Unit J949 - Green Light Does Not Illuminate



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2020/MC-10178420-0001.pdf


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hope you don't have to pay for that SH!T....

Seems like a poorly designed system (both hardware and software), but what do I know?

I graduated in 1984 with a Bachelor of Science in Computer Systems Engineering.
I worked for 32 yrs. as a Software Engineer working with embedded systems....

Bob.


----------



## Scut2985 (6 mo ago)

I did the fuse trick no luck, I read some where my need a new module the car is about 2 years old with 21000 mile hope still on warranty, it’s suck do that I pay 20$ a mount for internet and can’t even use due to no communication at all it’s like the car don’t get no signal at all


----------



## Scut2985 (6 mo ago)

Is getting drop of this Wednesday I will keep post on what the say, pretty sure will be a hell of trip back and forth until they take care of it…


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Wonder if you are on the 3G hardware.


----------



## Scut2985 (6 mo ago)

I think I am on the 4G LTE also some reason last night the app start communicate with the car some how I have the green light back on wonder if u should cancel the appointment and see what happen


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Since day 2 of ownership, I have struggled to maintain consistent communications to my vehicle through Car Net.
> At first, there were a couple of 5-8 day periods where car and the phone (and my desktop through their web portal) would do nothing.
> My phone, although it appeared to connect, when I pull down on the screen to update the data, I would get "Vehicle Command Failed"
> On the web based portal, performing a similar task, the app would respond with "Request Unsuccessful".
> ...


The dealership just diagnosed my Car Net module as bad, replaced it and everything has been working perfect in my 2020. It have been out for over a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvond (10 mo ago)

Is there a light on the 22's. I don't ever recall seeing a light in mine. That said, app does seem to mostly work although it is just a clunky user experience. Takes a long time to respond and even though I have face id turned on, many times makes me log in and enter pin. Additionally, no matter what, it always shows the doors as 'unlocked' even though the doors are locked. I have never seen the app display doors as 'locked'. Frustratingly poor tech implementation. GM product was hands down much better, easy to use, faster, and more reliable.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Could be that your "hood closed" signal is not being detected.
I know when I have mine open (to put a maintainer on the battery) it shows "UNLOCKED" when the doors are locked.

Bob.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Could be that your "hood closed" signal is not being detected.
> I know when I have mine open (to put a maintainer on the battery) it shows "UNLOCKED" when the doors are locked.
> 
> Bob.


I take back what I said above.
I've notice mine lately, with the hood closed, shows "UNLOCKED" when I know it's locked.
I also notice (and have noticed this before), when that ^^^ happens, I get dashes for "Est. Range" and "mi." (current mileage).

When the system is working (and all it takes usually is to just drive it) everything is correct (LOCKED/UNLOCKED status, Est.Range and mi.)

It almost seems like the system puts itself in "sleep mode" which is Absolutely RIDICULOUS for a system that's supposed to be "there" 24/7.

No wonder they give you 5 free yrs, it doesn't work for most of that time 

Bob.


----------

